# Persian type recognition



## Amanita (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm about to purchase my very first persian kitten soon, I'm not very familiar with this kind of breed, so to make things a bit more clear - could anyone tell me what kind of persian am I getting? (photos included). Is it 'chinchilla'? 'silver shaded'? 'doll face persian'? teacup'? please help me with my confusion, thanks! :razz:


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

I would say pure cuteness. I don't know much about breeds of cats, sorry. Maybe someone can chime in that does.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Darn couldnt open pictures with my MAC.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Aren't you getting the kitten from a breeder? They should be able to tell you what type of kitten you are purchasing. Those kittens are adorable though for sure.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

If you are buying, the presumable papers would be included with the lineage.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Teacup isn't a breed type. Sketchy breeders use that term to sell runts with health issues. It isn't a recognized term with high quality catterys


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Adorable kitten!!!

But...I think that if you don't know the answers to those questions and don't feel you can ask the breeder, plus you're mixing coat colors and sub types within the breed. Then maybe you haven't done enough research before making this purchase. Persian cats are extremely popular, therefore there are many, many disreputable breeders out there. You want to know more about the breed and breeder before making this purchase or you may be setting yourself up for a lot of heartbreak and expense.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

SOOO CUUUTE I think they are Silver Shaded Chinchilla Persian Kittens ^_^


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Images don't work for me either, both on my Android phone or my Windows computer. When I click them it wants to download them from catform. Weird. Maybe something to do with them being BMP files?

Anyway, if you do not know the answers to these questions the breeder should. As a first time cat owner you are taking on a VERY high matience cat. I hope you are not in it for the looks, because Persians need a LOT of daily care. Multiple daily bushings (and they still mat like mad and will need to be sheered), and their eyes tear like crazy so you'll need to clean them. The breed is not the healthiest genetically either, so I hope you're getting the cat from a good breeder where they're doing all the necessary available genetic testing.


----------

